# Would anyone like a free cat portrait?



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been wanting to practice drawing cats for a while (I've been drawing too many dogs lately), so if anyone wants a free portrait of their furbabies just post a reference image. 

example;


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

oh what a nice thoughtful idea, how about any of these? 

I will let you decide if you want to do any of them 

Thank you xxx


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

What a wonderful offer!  I'm sure you'll have loads of pictures to choose from, here's a few of mine if you'd like!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

How kind! I dont get many photos of my two together so a portrait of them would be amazing and we would be delighted if you wanted to practice with my two  if you decide to do them (im sure you will be overran with people wanting one!) i can post more pics if needed. Thank you x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh I'd love one! If that's ok. Will find a couple of piccies and post them x


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

What a lovely offer. I will get a pic looked out and post if that's ok
Xxx

Added:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes please, have always wanted a drawing of my kits. Think you will have enough work for weeks to come.


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh - that's so kind...you'll be swamped!!!!

If you ever get round to it - we'd love one too - Huck or Grace (or Holly) or both or all three…I just need to take a portrait of Holly to add..

Huck


[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/Snowcat_zps34171c9e.jpg.html]

Grace

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/D3S_9499_zps9c08c39c.jpg.html]


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Thank you for your offer. Here a pic of my Pooh


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovely offer, I'm sure you will have a lot to choose from but just in case


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll make sure to get around to drawing them all. 
They're all so gorgeous.

Nearly done with Kellyrich's portrait, then I'll get to work on Zephodi's.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

What a lovely thought.

I would love to include my two if it isn't too late. The ones in my signature may work  Dylan doesn't wear a collar anymore.

Or either of these

*DYLAN*







*MILLIE*

You just need to ignore the poorly eye!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> I'll make sure to get around to drawing them all.
> They're all so gorgeous.
> 
> Nearly done with Kellyrich's portrait, then I'll get to work on Zephodi's.


Crumbs that was quick!!!! You must post the pics of them as you finish


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> I'll make sure to get around to drawing them all.
> They're all so gorgeous.
> 
> Nearly done with Kellyrich's portrait, then I'll get to work on Zephodi's.


Thank you, you will be very busy and very well practised by the end!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

OH my Goodness such an amazing offer! I hope I am not too late for this, I WOULD LOVE to have a portrait of my two!!

These are two of my favourite pictures of my two!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, you're so talented (and very generous)!

If you have time or want any more then here's one of my favourite photos of Loki.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

There might be a slight delay on the next portrait, since tomorrow's going to be quite busy - but I'll make sure to finish it asap.

Thank you all for the lovely comments, too. 

Anyway, hope this is alright, Kellyrich.  Tell me if you'd like anything changed.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

If im not too late and you fancy drawing a Birman would love to see a picture of Dexter!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Lyracollie said:


> There might be a slight delay on the next portrait, since tomorrow's going to be quite busy - but I'll make sure to finish it asap.
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely comments, too.
> 
> Anyway, hope this is alright, Kellyrich.  Tell me if you'd like anything changed.


Thats great thank you so much!! Its really appreciated!! Their facial expressions are spot on lol!! 

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

What a wonderful offer! Here's a couple of Liddy if you think she's a decent subject!









Thankyou!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello

I would absolutely love for you to do a portrait of my two boys, I have attached a couple of photos for you, thank you so much it is an amazing offer (quite happy to pay) x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

That is so kind of you. Hope you are not fully booked yet.
I would love one of Josje and Ricky....

Will find some photos when I get home


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

These are some photos of Josje and Ricky


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics of J&B as I didn't add them.to my original post. Let me know if they're no good I have tonnes of others


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll get to them all soon. 
Everyone who's posted so far will get a portrait, and once I've done the current lot I will open up the offer again.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry for taking so long (been a busy week), Zephodi's portrait is nearly done.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> I'll get to them all soon.
> Everyone who's posted so far will get a portrait, and once I've done the current lot I will open up the offer again.


Thank you so very much, I am really looking forward to seeing them all. Once again, what a kind offer x


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> Thank you so very much, I am really looking forward to seeing them all. Once again, what a kind offer x


No problem.  And thank you.
I'll try to speed things up a bit, just had a few hectic days.

Finally, here's Zephodi's portrait. 
Feel free to ask if you'd like anything changed.


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Love it, thank you


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Sophiebee's is now done.


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

Ohhh Hello! That sounds great, here's a pic of Z, he'd love&#10084; to be a model &#128512;


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> Sophiebee's is now done.


Wow its amazing, thank you so much, youre very talented


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's Mudgekin's portrait.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful! Wow.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sophiebee's is lovely and Mudgekin will be thrilled when she sees hers!!!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Such gorgeous portraits, they are all wonderful


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi i love your style very unique 

i know you are v busy but if you want to practice other angles i have the purrfect picture for you and its one of my favs , it has very special meaning for me , it signifies leaving the past behind and not looking back (health related ) hope it helps with your return into art ,you are very good , i love to sketch with pencil but am useless when it comes to colour /paint


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Aww, thank you all. 

Here you go Charity. 









And Cookie's Mum. 
Hope it's okay that it's a fullbody, didn't look right as a head shot.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Gorgeous, I think the one of Bunty and Topper is my favourite so far!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oooh, I wasn't expecting it so soon. It's gorgeous, thank you so much.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

My favourite so far is cookiesmum's full body pic! It's so lovely! X:thumbsup:


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> Aww, thank you all.
> 
> Here you go Charity.
> 
> ...


Its beautiful, she does have a Siamese cat type shaped head  And loves to make herself heard as well!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooohh I have a feeling I may be next and I haven't added a picture of Holly!!

If it's not too late..

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/057A1378_zps1478b526.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1102_zpsc954ecdb.jpg.html]


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ooohh I have a feeling I may be next and I haven't added a picture of Holly!!
> 
> If it's not too late..
> 
> [/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/057A1378_zps1478b526.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1102_zpsc954ecdb.jpg.html]


I'm sure I'm before you hun. :hand:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whoops...panicking!!! Sorry auntie Soozi xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Great job Lyracollie :thumbsup:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Whoops...panicking!!! Sorry auntie Soozi xxx


Doh! I just checked and I've still got quite a few in front of me...including you and Britt.  xxx


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow! The portraits really are BEAUTIFUL :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's Huckybucky's order.  (if you'd like a bigger version just ask)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh thank you so much - I absolutely love it!!!! You have captured their personalities perfectly!!!! I can't believe how clever you are!!! I'd really love a bigger version if that's ok 

I think what you are doing is so kind and I'd love to say thank you by perhaps donating to a charity of your choice. Could you let me know if there is one you support?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Oh thank you so much - I absolutely love it!!!! You have captured their personalities perfectly!!!! I can't believe how clever you are!!! I'd really love a bigger version if that's ok
> 
> I think what you are doing is so kind and I'd love to say thank you by perhaps donating to a charity of your choice. Could you let me know if there is one you support?


I'm more than happy to donate to a charity too, when my turn comes along 

Love your pic HB, from the pics I've seen of your tribe Gracie in particular is captured perfectly


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I know, I can see it too - it's exactly like her!!!


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm glad you like it, all three of them have such unique faces, so it was fun to mess around and try capturing their expressions. 

I'll have a look into some charities and PM you about it if I find one I support.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the PM and will send it off in your honour


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Love them......

Can't wait to see your portrait of Josje and Ricky....


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't wait! :w00t:


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

LC thank you so much for the portrait of Isla and Skye. I can see the character in each of their faces and can clearly tell who is who. I'm going to get this framed and have it on our writing desk.

I really can't thank you enough. You have done amazing work for all of us and have produced so many wonderful portraits.

Again, thank you so much.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm pleased that you like it, Mudegekin. 
Everyone has such unique and beautiful cats on here, they're all a pleasure to draw.

Here's Britt's portrait.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh it's adorable!!!! She will LOVE it!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

That's our Pooh to a T! I can't wait for my turn


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

eeekkk I love these pictures!!! 

I keep counting down the days till my one arrives.


----------



## geebee192 (Dec 5, 2014)

oooohh , these are amazing!! i love them!
pretty please can i have one too of my little baby girl? she is poorly at the moment again :-(
thank you  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> I'm pleased that you like it, Mudegekin.
> Everyone has such unique and beautiful cats on here, they're all a pleasure to draw.
> 
> Here's Britt's portrait.


That's Pooh alright! I shouldn't probably say this but I didn't think you could improve on the portraits but you are! Britt is going to be so chuffed! X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Are you guys that have received your portraits printing them off at home? When i get mine I want the print quality to be good enough to frame.  xxx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Are you guys that have received your portraits printing them off at home? When i get mine I want the print quaintly to be good enough to frame.  xxx


I printed mine on a photo machine in town, id imagine printing at home woyld be ok, just choose photo/normal high quality paper depending on the finish you want.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Might be a bit of a delay until the next portrait, planned on finishing it yesterday but was interrupted and now we have someone coming over to fix our internet issues. Will hopefully have it done this evening.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

And it's done, sorry for the delay.


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

Lyracollie, you're soooo talented! It's beautiful!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

These are all amazing, can't wait for my turn!


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> And it's done, sorry for the delay.


Yay thank you! How do I print it out? I'll definitely put it up in the house :thumbup:


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you both. 



Bluefluffybirmans said:


> Yay thank you! How do I print it out? I'll definitely put it up in the house :thumbup:


No problem. 
You can print it out at home on photographic paper, or take it to a print shop.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Getting very excited now :biggrin:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

eeeekk Very Exciting I think there is only one more person then my turn!! 

Getting Giddy lol


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Will get started on your portrait now, Buttons.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> Will get started on your portrait now, Buttons.


Hooray! Thanks so much. No rush btw


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> Will get started on your portrait now, Buttons.


What about mine, I mean Pooh's


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Britt said:


> What about mine, I mean Pooh's


It's done, posted it a few pages back.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> I'm pleased that you like it, Mudegekin.
> Everyone has such unique and beautiful cats on here, they're all a pleasure to draw.
> 
> Here's Britt's portrait.


How come I missed this? Thank you soooooooo much for this great portrait of my Pooh :thumbsup:


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Britt said:


> How come I missed this? Thank you soooooooo much for this great portrait of my Pooh :thumbsup:


Sorry, should have messaged you. 
No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can I??? You are ridiculously talented!

My iPad won't let me send two pics together, but if you are not too busy, I'll post two pictures in separat posts.

here is tomo...


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

... And here is Yomi


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I would love one of my late Ozzy.










This is a lovely photo of my dear departed boy.

I would be extremely grateful if you could do this. Thanks


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Button's order is done.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> Button's order is done.


Gorgeous!  xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> Button's order is done.


Wow! That's amazing! ! Thank you so much xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lyracollie - I've sent you a pm


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Glad you like it. 
I've sent you a reply now.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Lyracollie said:


> Button's order is done.


I just can not get over how stunning these pictures are!


----------



## geebee192 (Dec 5, 2014)

pretty please can i have one too??
my pusscat is poorly still and would love to have a portrait of her.
thank you muchly


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Can I be cheeky and bump this one


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Can I be cheeky and bump this one


Sorry, been a bit busy. Will try and finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> Sorry, been a bit busy. Will try and finish it up tomorrow.


Don't feel under pressure hun! As and when is great! It's sonething for us to look forwards to!:thumbup1: xxx


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Finally done.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

They are fab! My photo of Dexter-Meowgi is quite small, do you need another one, I can't work out how to enlarge it!


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

tmerc22 said:


> They are fab! My photo of Dexter-Meowgi is quite small, do you need another one, I can't work out how to enlarge it!


Thank you!
And no, the size is fine.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> Finally done.


Ooooh another stunning portrait! I've lost count who's babies are these? :001_tt1: xxx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

SQEEEE!!! I LOVE IT!!!

I hope you dont think I was trying to rush you hun lol xx



Soozi said:


> Ooooh another stunning portrait! I've lost count who's babies are these? :001_tt1: xxx


My two


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> SQEEEE!!! I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> I hope you dont think I was trying to rush you hun lol xx
> 
> My two


Gorgeous! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> SQEEEE!!! I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> I hope you dont think I was trying to rush you hun lol xx


Of course not. 
Glad you like it.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Lyracollie said:


> Of course not.
> Glad you like it.


I adore it <3 I am getting it framed for my house and its even my new avatar something I haven't changed since I joined


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> I adore it <3 I am getting it framed for my house and its even my new avatar something I haven't changed since I joined


Thank you. 
Glad it turned out okay! 

Here's Smoosh's portrait.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think mine might be next!  XXX


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I think mine might be next!  XXX


Almost, just need to finish off Dexter's portrait and then Liddy will get her turn.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> Almost, just need to finish off Dexter's portrait and then Liddy will get her turn.


Liddy says Thank you! xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Only a couple to go before mine now


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Only a couple to go before mine now


I know we've had to wait our turn but isn't it exciting!:biggrin5: xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the next couple of portraits as I know the anticipation is mounting for a couple of the forum slaves


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

How exciting! I'm loving every one of them


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

tmerc22's portrait is done.


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

Ohhhh myyyy! Love them all but the latest one is sooo pretty


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

They're all stunning and so unique! :thumbup1:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Lovely, so excited for my turn now!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I posted the portrait of Pooh on my Facebook page. It's gonna be a hit, I'm sure. Thanks again for the brilliant work, Lyracollie


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know when my turn is... But I can't wait! All the portraits are so beautiful!!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Lyracollie said:


> Thank you.
> Glad it turned out okay!
> 
> Here's Smoosh's portrait.


I've only just seen this!

Thank you so much, I love it!


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Glad you like it. 

Here's Soozi's portrait.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> Here's Soozi's portrait.


Oh wow! It's gorgeous Lyracollie! You've even captured her little pointy chin! Absolutely wonderful thank you so much I'm thrilled to bits! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Can someone help me please? What's the best way to print my portrait of Liddy? What size does it need to be and any ideas if I can scan it to the flat bed of the printer as the photo paper I have is too thick for the roller. Would I be best to keep the pic on my iPhone and take it to a photo shop? I want to get a nice clear copy for a frame. :thumbsup::
Thanks.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww it's just beautiful!!! You can see it's Liddy, so pretty.

Yes, take the image to a photo shopI thought it would be nice to have it printed onto a small canvas perhaps?

You can copy straight to your computer desktop too though. I would have thought A4 size should come out nicely or 10 x 8. If you didn't want to go for a canvas then definitely get mat photo paper if you can rather than gloss. you could always add a mount too...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Aww it's just beautiful!!! You can see it's Liddy, so pretty.
> 
> Yes, take the image to a photo shopI thought it would be nice to have it printed onto a small canvas perhaps?
> 
> You can copy straight to your computer desktop too though. I would have thought A4 size should come out nicely or 10 x 8. If you didn't want to go for a canvas then definitely get mat photo paper if you can rather than gloss. you could always add a mount too...


Thanks hun I have Matt photo paper but it is too thick and jammed my printer once. I will have a look and see what I can do just to try it out but the canvas sounds a great idea as I want a true copy so will take it to the photo shop.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I spotted a lovely box frame the other week which would suit the portrait perfectly. xxx I'm just about to load on my Digi frame.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know if it's the same for Tenerife but there are quite a lot of online photoshops in the UK where you can upload your image and choose how to print, then they will send to you?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I don't know if it's the same for Tenerife but there are quite a lot of online photoshops in the UK where you can upload your image and choose how to print, then they will send to you?


Thanks hun! I don't really look online at Spanish sites but I expect there are some. There is a very good photo shop down in town I'm sure they will be able to help they are photographers too. :thumbsup: can't wait to get it framed lol!xxx


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Glad you like it Soozi. 
And thank you, HB. 

Next portrait might take a bit longer since my drawing tablet's pen is completely worn out, will hopefully order a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry for the huge delay. Lost the thread after the site change and then had to completely reboot the computer due to a virus, so I had to re-install a bunch of stuff before I could draw again.

I'll try my best to finish off the rest of the portraits without any more delays.


----------



## Andyreww (Feb 17, 2015)

Ohhhhh!

Are you still doing this/taking new requests? I would love one of my Prynn and my new little bubba if you are!


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Andyreww said:


> Ohhhhh!
> 
> Are you still doing this/taking new requests? I would love one of my Prynn and my new little bubba if you are!


Yup, still open for orders. 
Feel free to post some pictures whenever you want.


----------



## Andyreww (Feb 17, 2015)

Lyracollie said:


> Yup, still open for orders.
> Feel free to post some pictures whenever you want.


Great! There's an album on my profile with photos of Prynn - feel free to choose whichever you want to draw  could you also do my new bubba? I only have some photos as I won't have her home until the beginning of July, but I've attached a couple of the most recent ones. Again, feel free to pick  you can also decide to put them in the same drawing or separate, I don't mind! Eee thank youuu!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would love one of my 3 is possible please. It would be nice if all 3 could be in the same picture but if it's easier for you to do them separate then that's fine. You really are very kind to do them, I would love to be able to create something like this but unfortunately do not have any artistic talents at all!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

View attachment 260067
Pretty Please 
View attachment 233398
I could reciprocate with a bit of crochet something


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> Pretty Please
> View attachment 233398
> I could reciprocate with a bit of crochet something


Lovely pic hun! @idris You should make the pic of Mischief with his pom pom your avatar!  xxx


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll make sure to get round to everyone's portraits. 
You all have such gorgeous critters. 



Ali71 said:


> Hello
> 
> I would absolutely love for you to do a portrait of my two boys, I have attached a couple of photos for you, thank you so much it is an amazing offer (quite happy to pay) x


Sorry for taking such a long time, I've had a huge lack of motivation over the past few weeks.
I'll try and get the portrait finished tonight or sometime tomorrow if I have free time, but I have a basic sketch down so I thought I'd post it now. Just tell me if you'd like anything changed. 

(I'll add their proper markings on once I start to paint over the sketch.)


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello 

Are these still available?? 

If yes, please can I have one? They're absolutely incredible <3


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> I'll make sure to get round to everyone's portraits.
> You all have such gorgeous critters.
> 
> Sorry for taking such a long time, I've had a huge lack of motivation over the past few weeks.
> ...


Hi @Lyracollie that is brilliant, thank you so much! Really looking forward to seeing it x


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

@Ali71 Again, I apologise for the wait. 
If they look a little too dark I'll try and sort it out, the image seemed to darken once I'd saved it. 
Anyway, hope you like it.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> @Ali71 Again, I apologise for the wait.
> If they look a little too dark I'll try and sort it out, the image seemed to darken once I'd saved it.
> Anyway, hope you like it.


I love it! Thank you! It will be going on my wall. thank you so much for taking the time and trouble, I really appreciate it xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

loroll1991 said:


> Hello
> 
> Are these still available??
> 
> If yes, please can I have one? They're absolutely incredible <3


That picture is to die for. They love each other but you can see in their eyes they love you too.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh @idris I just blubbed a bit then! Thank you, that's such a nice thing to say. I hope they love their mummy as much as I love them!x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

idris said:


> That picture is to die for. They love each other but you can see in their eyes they love you too.


Thankyou so much @idris , they really do adore eachother and wouldn't be without one another! I love them so much, I wouldn't be without them!  They show us so much love and affection, they're perfect <3


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Very late, again (sorry about that), but here's @Jiskefet 's portrait.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lyracollie said:


> Very late, again (sorry about that), but here's @Jiskefet 's portrait.


fantastic xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

That is lovely I'm sure Jiskefet will be over the moon 

And no apologising for the waiting @Lyracollie it's a nice thing you're doing for everyone and clearly worth the wait

I'm excited I think my turn is coming up, sure I was not far behind Jiskefet


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww @Jiskefet will be thrilled!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cannot see it properly on my phone but it looks awesome. Thank you ao much...


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Are you still doing portraits?


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Aww, thank you all. 
And yes I am still doing portraits.

@JaimeandBree 
Yours is up next.  Aww, thanks for being so patient. The rest should hopefully be done a bit faster anyway.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> Aww, thank you all.
> And yes I am still doing portraits.
> 
> @JaimeandBree
> Yours is up next.  Aww, thanks for being so patient. The rest should hopefully be done a bit faster anyway.


Oooh goody I'm very excited!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

It is great. They look lovely!

I had some trouble copying and opening the file, but I've got it. I am going to print it on photo paper.


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

Such beautiful pictures! You're a star for taking the time to do this @Lyracollie xxx


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

I would love to have a portrait but only if you have the time <3


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

one of my fave pictures of my Jiggs


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

@JaimeandBree 's portrait is finally finished. 
Sorry that it's a fullbody, I originally sketched out a head portrait like everyone else's but it didn't look right so I redid it after a couple of fail attempts. Hope that's okay with you.

@jazzye 's portrait's up next, I'll get started on it tomorrow if I can.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oooo you're so talented.
Can we pretty pretty please have one 
If you're not doing anymore that's ok. But would be oh so grateful <3
Here's Luna (tried to find a nice one of her face.. quite difficult to capture her awake, I have loads of pics of her sleeping though!)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> @JaimeandBree 's portrait is finally finished.
> Sorry that it's a fullbody, I originally sketched out a head portrait like everyone else's but it didn't look right so I redid it after a couple of fail attempts. Hope that's okay with you.
> 
> @jazzye 's portrait's up next, I'll get started on it tomorrow if I can.


I just love this one, I'm sure J&B will love it.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I think J&B will be very happy with it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> @JaimeandBree 's portrait is finally finished.
> Sorry that it's a fullbody, I originally sketched out a head portrait like everyone else's but it didn't look right so I redid it after a couple of fail attempts. Hope that's okay with you.
> 
> @jazzye 's portrait's up next, I'll get started on it tomorrow if I can.


Awww thanks Hun, I love it! Bree's eyes in particular are spot on! I like the full body too so no worries there xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oooooh J&B will be thrilled with it! it's brilliant! :Joyful xxx


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

@Lyracollie We're sooooo excited! 
Your work is absolutely incredible and so generous of you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I just love J&B's pawtrait and more so that it's a full length one too - I think it's the best one so far!!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

You are so talented.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you all so much, you're all very kind. 
And I'm glad you like it, @JaimeandBree.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

@jazzye Here's the sketch for your portrait. 
I'm the worst person when it comes to procrastination, so hopefully if I post it here it'll remind me to finish it. 
It should be done in the next couple of days, just tell me if you'd like anything changed.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

It already looks amazing.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks stunning


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

@Lyracollie I've just seen the sketch and it's looking great! We're so excited! Thank you so much for your hard work!
Bonus pic of Z saying thank you!


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

jazzye said:


> @Lyracollie I've just seen the sketch and it's looking great! We're so excited! Thank you so much for your hard work!
> Bonus pic of Z saying thank you!
> View attachment 248840


Z is absolutely gorgeous! 
You're welcome, this thread has really helped me improve and it's been lovely to draw all of your gorgeous cats.

Anyway, here's another work in progress screenshot - still a long way to go so I thought I'd post this now.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes please if I may , I will find pics if you say ok xx


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I would love a portrait of my 2 beautiful babies if at all possible. Thank you so much xxx


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

@Lyracollie It's coming along perfectly! We are sooooooo excited!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

@Lyracollie are you still taking work? If so I shall look for a suitable picture of my monster.

Do you have a particular charity etc support; if so I would like to give them a donation as a thank you/


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm still open to draw any new requests. 
As for charities please send any donations to the ARC (https://www.facebook.com/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats-610309825673191/?fref=ts).


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yay I will look for pics , my beautiful Beaus has gone to the bridge this year and it would be really precious to have a picture of him with his brother Oscar still with me x


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Yay I will look for pics , my beautiful Beaus has gone to the bridge this year and it would be really precious to have a picture of him with his brother Oscar still with me x


Sorry to hear about your loss. x 
It'd be a pleasure to draw them.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lyracollie said:


> I'm still open to draw any new requests.
> As for charities please send any donations to the ARC (https://www.facebook.com/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats-610309825673191/?fref=ts).


Thankyou so much for suggesting my rescue for donations. Everything really does help 
Can I be cheeky and ask if you would be willing to do one of your gorgeous drawings as a prize in one of my raffles that I run every so often to raise funds?


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

cats galore said:


> Thankyou so much for suggesting my rescue for donations. Everything really does help
> Can I be cheeky and ask if you would be willing to do one of your gorgeous drawings as a prize in one of my raffles that I run every so often to raise funds?


No problem.  You put a lot of effort into helping the animals that need it.
I'd love to. x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lyracollie said:


> No problem.  You put a lot of effort into helping the animals that need it.
> I'd love to. x


Thankyou so much  We've had a great day today with 6 cats being reserved pending homechecks. Lucy has been with me almost a year so i'm really pleased for her


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Not sure when my turn is, but these are soooo incredible! I am very excited and love seeing all the portraits  you have a real talent @Lyracollie xxx


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

cats galore said:


> Thankyou so much  We've had a great day today with 6 cats being reserved pending homechecks. Lucy has been with me almost a year so i'm really pleased for her


That's great news! 
Congratulations to Lucy, bet she'll be spoiled in her new home.  I'd be rubbish working in rescues, probably end up too attached to them - but it must be really lovely to see them go off to their new lives.



loroll1991 said:


> Not sure when my turn is, but these are soooo incredible! I am very excited and love seeing all the portraits  you have a real talent @Lyracollie xxx


Aww, thank you. :Happy
There's quite a few more to go but we'll get there eventually!  I'm trying to speed up the process a little but I'm currently limited to only 2 hours of computer time so it takes a while to get them done.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lyracollie said:


> Aww, thank you. :Happy
> There's quite a few more to go but we'll get there eventually!  I'm trying to speed up the process a little but I'm currently limited to only 2 hours of computer time so it takes a while to get them done.


Awww no worry!! I'm more than happy to wait, as I'm sure everyone else is !! Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

You are so talented


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Heres my monster Lyra


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

@jazzye 
Okay, so first off I'd like to apologise, I intended for this portrait to be a full body but it didn't end up going very well and it was taking a long time, so I finished a head shot version for you instead, I hope that's all right. I'll try and get around to the full body someday.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> tmerc22's portrait is done.


Only just seen this! Thank you so much


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

Lyracollie said:


> @jazzye
> Okay, so first off I'd like to apologise, I intended for this portrait to be a full body but it didn't end up going very well and it was taking a long time, so I finished a head shot version for you instead, I hope that's all right. I'll try and get around to the full body someday.


@Lyracollie Thank you so much! The picture is beautiful! We love it! 
Sorry to have been away from PF recently ( work and being a little poorly are to blame) but we'll try to catch up soon!
Thank you again, you're a star!


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

To try and speed things up a bit I've started sketching out everyone's orders. 
Here's a sneak peak. I'll post the next batch when I'm done.










And a work in progress shot of moggiemum's portrait. The annoying thing is I keep getting inspired to draw very late at night (or I guess early mornings) so it's going by quite slowly, but I'll get it done soon. x









Also I just wanted to say thank you so much to everyone who's posted, I've really enjoyed drawing your beautiful cats and it's helping me out a lot with improving both my style and general proportions, I know I'm taking a while to finish them all but I do plan to get them done, and hopefully make you all happy. :Happy


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are still doing these, one of my Billy, who died last month would be treasured..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> To try and speed things up a bit I've started sketching out everyone's orders.
> Here's a sneak peak. I'll post the next batch when I'm done.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I love moggie mums pawtrait it's gorgeous!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So talented.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello, I'm not sure if I missed Moth and Tonk's pictures? I sent along there photos by PM I think as I wasn't sure if you were still intrested in doing cat drawings.

Moth is the sphynx with the blue eyes.

Hope your well all the best.
Pear (Helen)


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you all. x
Yep, I'm still willing to draw new cats - and I'm sorry to hear about Billy - he's gorgeous and I hope you're coping okay.

@Pear 
Don't worry, you haven't missed them - I haven't begun on the sketch yet but I will do so soon. x


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> Thank you all. x
> Yep, I'm still willing to draw new cats - and I'm sorry to hear about Billy - he's gorgeous and I hope you're coping okay.
> 
> @Pear
> Don't worry, you haven't missed them - I haven't begun on the sketch yet but I will do so soon. x


To be honest I'd completely forgotten about our conversation, thank you for the update. X


----------

